# Island hopping



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Hello all! I'm in Cebu and thinking of going to some islands in the area but have doubts due to the earthquake, and the Typhoon... I think surely there's going to be a lack of tourists, does anyone know if going to an island might be a bad idea at the moment? My main preoccupation is that I get to an island, find a place to stay(if they're open) but maybe that place has no supplies, ie, food... Any advice appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

I wrote this without knowing the extent of Yolanda's damage, appologies if it seemed insensitive


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Johnny B said:


> I wrote this without knowing the extent of Yolanda's damage, appologies if it seemed insensitive


No Problem Johnny,

After that typhoon it's hard to tell where there might still be some good areas there. Bad part it is that your safety could be at risk in some of those places by people desperate for food, cash, or your personal property to sell and buy food. Use caution if you head that way...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> No Problem Johnny,
> 
> After that typhoon it's hard to tell where there might still be some good areas there. Bad part it is that your safety could be at risk in some of those places by people desperate for food, cash, or your personal property to sell and buy food. Use caution if you head that way...


In my wife's town they setup night time patrols for people passing thru and trying some things on the locals. They're checking for unoccupied homes and robbing them. Some are reported to be armed. Speculation is it's some of the convicts released/escaped from Tacloban City.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> In my wife's town they setup night time patrols for people passing thru and trying some things on the locals. They're checking for unoccupied homes and robbing them. Some are reported to be armed. Speculation is it's some of the convicts released/escaped from Tacloban City.[/QUOTE and child next barangay and slaughtering pigs and cacabao. ] Orders are shoot to kill
> 
> they killed a woman


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> No Problem Johnny,
> 
> After that typhoon it's hard to tell where there might still be some good areas there. Bad part it is that your safety could be at risk in some of those places by people desperate for food, cash, or your personal property to sell and buy food. Use caution if you head that way...


I went to Bohol, the only problem I encountered was it was without electricity, the whole Island. Hotels had generators but banks were basically out of commission if outside of Tagbiliran. Thank you!


----------



## Filippok (Feb 7, 2014)

Jonny,
****** is also close to Cebu and worth visiting! No damage after typhoons here. We have electricity and water supply so welcome.


----------

